

New open source full-featured Git client for Mac - swisspol
https://github.com/git-up/GitUp

======
veidr
Hmm I thought this would be a bigger deal on HN, especially considering how
much commentary there was[1] when the limited, sign-up only pre-release
version was announced.

I was hoping there would be, too, because I am clearly missing something(s)
about why GitUp is so great.

In particular, how is this UI:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/uo0n1d0iypz5sxh/Screenshot%202015-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/uo0n1d0iypz5sxh/Screenshot%202015-08-21%2014.34.29.png?dl=0)

...in any way better than this one:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/c3hfbo17xykrp72/Screenshot%202015-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/c3hfbo17xykrp72/Screenshot%202015-08-21%2014.37.08.png?dl=0)

Isn't combining multiple views of different interconnected bits of data the
main thing that (can, if done well) make a GUI more powerful than the command
line?

I only played with GitUp for a few moments, and perhaps importantly my current
project is at this stage a one-man show with a basically linear set of commits
to master, but I nothing jumped out at me as to why I would use this instead
of SourceTree.

Is the appeal of GitUp mainly the esoteric features like "Swap with Parent
(Move Down)"?

Why are so many people raving about GitUp on the interweb tubes is basically
what I came here to find out (but didn't).

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9653978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9653978)

EDIT: OK, a lot of the special powers of GitUp are spelled out in pretty good
detail here:

[http://forums.gitup.co/c/docs](http://forums.gitup.co/c/docs)

My 15-minute take seems to be that it has a worse UI than SourceTree for a
typical (for me) git session that consists mainly of code-review-commit-
repeat, but it is especially empowered for doing things like rewriting commits
already committed, or "splitting commits".

------
gurkendoktor
Congrats on the 1.0, this is awesome! I love GitUp, and the source code looks
clean as well. Some pointers to the good bits:

[https://twitter.com/GitUpApp/status/633822376568852481](https://twitter.com/GitUpApp/status/633822376568852481)

The downside is that the project is now in "scratch my own itch" mode:

[https://twitter.com/GitUpApp/status/633821906387406848](https://twitter.com/GitUpApp/status/633821906387406848)

So this is not going to be a commercial Tower.app killer (sadly, they deserve
it :P - data corrupting bugs aren't being fixed etc. - but I guess SourceTree
being free doesn't help the market.)

~~~
tobidobi
Hmm... "data corrupting bugs"? Honestly, we haven't heard of a single case in
all of our 5 years of being on the market (--> a Tower team member here).

Could you please get in touch with more information via support@git-tower.com
? We'd be happy to help!

------
chubasco
Does it support Git Flow? I couldn't really tell by looking at the repo or the
site.

